# Schöfferhofer Hefeweizen AG Clone



## syl (17/9/13)

Looking to make a clone of this as it is one of the only Hefe's I like and 60L of beer I don't like is a tough sell!

60% Wheat Malt
40% Barrett Burston Pale (BB Galaxy)

IBU: 20
OG: 1046
EBC: 6

Hallertauer Mittelfrueh @ 60minutes

Wyeast 3068

That's the recipe from BeerSmith in a nutshell, it's from 2011, is this still the consensus? Has anyone made this?

The IBU's seem a little high?

It will be my first Hefe, so I would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## syl (17/9/13)

Actually the product PDF here backs up the 20 IBU's.

http://www.schoefferhofer.de/downloads/shf_artikelpass_hefeweizen.pdf


----------



## shmang (17/9/13)

Wyeast 3068 is a beast, go prepared.
The last time I used it, the krausen easily filled the 8-9 litres of head space that I had and continued on out through the air lock and all over might fermentation fridge.
Be ready with a blow off tube or lots of cleaning equipment.
Great intro into yeast top cropping :kooi:


----------



## syl (17/9/13)

Well I will be doing a 50L batch in to a 60L fermenter. Thanks for the heads up! Will roll a blow-off for this one!

My stir plate is out of commission so will simply run a 2L stepped to a 5L starter which should get me right on the money for pitching rates.


----------



## carniebrew (28/2/14)

I want to drag this thread back up....I'm currently drinking the results of a "Bavarian Weizen" fresh wort kit I bought from Grain & Grape as a way to quickly fill one of my 3 kegs ahead of a shindig I have coming up in March.

I topped up the FWK with 3l of boiled water in the FV to make it 20l, then pitched a 3068 starter on it. Yeastcalc told me I needed 190b cells, so I deliberately underpitched with about 160b to drive the esters, and fermented it at 17C.

It went from 1051 to 1010 in 4 days flat. Healthy krausen, but not climbing out of the (30l) FV as many report happens with their 3068 ferments (they never seem to say what temp though?).

Anyway, this beer is now kegged, and seriously it couldn't be any more like Schofferhofer. It's absolutely brilliant. I even grabbed a couple of the real thing while I was out last Sunday to double check, and yep, confirmed. Kudos to the G&G boys for their FWK.

So next time I have to do this for myself. Keen to know if anyone's done their own version that's come out real close to Schoffer? Syl, I see you're still following this topic, how did your Beersmith cloud recipe come out, and what pitch rate/ferment temp did you use? 

I'm just looking at the Beersmith recipe. I'm doing BIAB using a gas burner, and haven't done anything other than single infusion mashes before. If I'm wanting to do a protein rest, do I heat my entire strike water to 50C, dough in, cover it up and leave it 30m, then heat to 67.8 for the 30m sacc rest? I use a crab cooker pot with an insert, so that keeps the bag/grain off the bottom of the pot and away from the heat, if that helps.


----------

